# N scale Change from rapido to knuckle



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I purchased a really nice set of Lima Pennsylvania Passenger cars. They have rapido couplers and I want to change them to knuckle couplers.

The rapido's are truck mounted and they have a flat back and a spring that slips over a stem. They appear to "twist" into place-that is there are no covers, screws, etc.

They run great down the track so I don't want to replace the whole truck. Can I buy just the knuckler coupler and can anyone tell me the brand and the part no.?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Knuckle couplers*

Sknight;

The coupler brand of choice for most modelers, is Kadee or Microtrains depending which scale your passenger cars are. Kaydee makes H.O. scale and larger. Microtrains makes N scale and smaller. The couplers work the same way. The only real difference is the size. You may want reconsider and replace the trucks.That is by far the easiest way and you end up with a better truck and wheels than the Lima ones.
If you really want to keep the trucks you have now, you would have to find some sort of conversion kit aimed specifically at Lima passenger cars; or cut the Rapido coupler/arm assembly off and use body mounted couplers attached to the car bottom, not the truck.
This brings up several other questions.
1) What is the radius of your track curves?
2) How many other cars do you have;and what coupler type(Rapido or what else?) do they have now?
How are the other cars couplers mounted? ( on the trucks or on the car body?) 
And again what scale are you modeling in? Duh! senior moment for me! You said N scale! sorry I missed that!

Let me know the answers and I may be able to help you more.


Traction fan


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I used medium length Red Caboose couplers to do this same thing.
They are easy enough to replace but the couplers don't couple when the come in contact with another car.
I have to lift the car with the red caboose coupler and set the coupler down into the coupler of the adjoining car.

I've since replaced most of them with Micro Train trucks with knuckle couplers.
Wow they work so nice!
I recommend them.

Steve


----------



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

*rapido couplers*

I actually solved my own problem. I had an old body mount knuckle coupler. I nipped off the front part of the rapido "box", file it square and smooth, and super glued the body mount to it and it works great. I glued it to the front of the baggage car and the rest of the cars can follow using the existing rapido couplers until I can change them all.

Nothing a file, a nipper, and some super glue couldn't solve!!!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

You made a transition car!
good idea


----------

